# How to determine if I'm eligible for First Time Donor Super Credit?



## Michel (Mar 7, 2014)

The CRA says:



> For the 2013 taxation year, an individual will be considered a first-time donor if neither the individual nor the individual's spouse or common-law partner has claimed the CDTC in any of the five preceding tax years.


The thing is, I'm not sure if I did or not and I don't feel like digging through my past declarations 5 years back to find out. Can I just call the CRA or is there there an easier way to find this information?


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Call them, or check your "my account" online. It is a great source of information.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

When one claims charitable donations, the charitable donation tax credit (CDTC) is calculated/granted.
The way to not have claimed the CDTC is to not claim any charitable donations.

So to be considered a first time donor ... AFAICT, what it really means is that either no charitable donations have been claimed.


Cheers


----------



## Michel (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks. Unfortunately because I was in university in 2011 and 2012, part of my fees included 20$ of "donations" which I wrote on my declarations for the federal (line 340). Those 20$ really did nothing for me except prevent me from claiming an additional 250$ this year in tax credits. So I went to my account online as suggested and asked for modifications of that line for those 2 years, setting it to 0$. Hopefully they'll accept it and hopefully that'll make me eligible.


----------



## Allan Madan (Jan 23, 2015)

You can find out by contacting your accountant that filed your tax returns or calling the CRA at 1-800-959-8281.

Sincerely, 
http://www.madanca.com
Madan Chartered Accountant


----------

